# Hand Planes



## Bridgewater (Oct 31, 2006)

I have been working a wood plane collection for quite some time now. Aint got alot. But I have Two#5 BAILEY a # 4,a 65 1/2 block , A #78 rabbit plane, But I cant rember the # on my 4" bull nose It's 1" wide I aint sure but its some were around a 64 or a 74 but I aint shure.

Bobby


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Do you ever scan e-bay? If you don't, you should...lots of hand planes listed, and the antiquity doesn't seem to matter, they sell pretty cheap.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't have many either but need to do a little more research to ensure I am not buying something I'll never use. I don't plan to be a collector. My tool favorite tools are my little stanley block plane and a 3 1/2" x 18" 150+ year old slick. I don't know the number of the block plane I'm not at the shop yet but it's only like 15 years old. 
I had a humungous 24" long Stanley that was great for edging when you didn't want the noise pollution of a machine running and it was quicker than firing up and adjusting the jointer when you didn't have more than a few boards to do, and was even good for smooth planing but it got lifted with my old Leigh dovetail jig, spline jig and some other tools.
I plan on replacing that one when i get to woodworking more often.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

joasis said:


> Do you ever scan e-bay? If you don't, you should...lots of hand planes listed, and the antiquity doesn't seem to matter, they sell pretty cheap.


Here's a great example of what you said. :icon_wink:


----------



## Bridgewater (Oct 31, 2006)

Tex That's is a shame. I feel for you man. I lost alot to a crack head a bit back.
He got the truck too. Doing time now, but it dont bring back my tools!


----------

